# Cattle Shed



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Put up a cattle shed in 2010.Local guy with machine shop puts them up.Just thought I would share.All steel buiding.50 x 100.Has a 5' overhang front and back.Open front and back.Side walls tinned.Monoslope.18' sidewall back,22' in the front.9-6x6 steel posts for the whole building.50' span for bar joists.

Materials $26,000
Labor $12,000

Concrete 180 yds
Rebar 5000'
6' high cement wall on 3 sides.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

How is the building set up are the cattle grouped.. Do you use beding in the barn.... Do you feed in the barn


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Give us a pic buddy







You know we all like pics


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> How is the building set up are the cattle grouped.. Do you use beding in the barn.... Do you feed in the barn


Have it split with feed alley and bunks.Small pen 26x50.Bunks and feed alley take 14x50.Big pen is 60x50.Bed inside with corn stalks.Outside area 250 x 250 with dirt mound.70' of H bunk outside on concrete pad is where I have fed the big group.

Sitting empty this winter.Pouring some concrete walls as soon as weather permits.First time I've been empty in 15 yrs.Plan on filling up this spring.

Going to have to get a 12 yr old to show me how to post pics.


----------

